# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  Selecting rectangle from large 'continuous' matrix?

## ropstah

I'm having a hard time working out the following problem efficiently.

I have a 15000x15000 xy matrix. I'm storing element locations in this matrix by defining a x,y coordinate for the element. I want to display a part of the matrix in a so called viewport. The viewport dimensions are e.g. 1600x1000

Consider the following db structure:

    Element (element_id, image, width, height)
    Globe_Element (ge_id, x, y, element_id)

*With the only input being a x,y coordinate somehwere in the grid (500x500) how can I select all the Globe_Element rows which are visible in the viewport (6x4)?*

Please take the following image as a reference: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/608...ortexample.jpg

_The image demonstrates the issues. The small orange squares are elements which should be included, small red squares shouldn't (looking at the nearest viewport). The big colored blocks (blue, yellow, green and red (yes again, sorry for confusion) are viewports. One color is one viewport. Gray circles define the input coordinates._

----------


## ropstah

the grid is 15000x15000 and the viewport is 1600x1000 (can't edit the message) as in the image!!!

----------

